# Seizure/blackout driving regulations?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a seizure/blackout back at the start of November and all subsequent tests proved negative so no cause was identified and the Consultant described it as a single unprovoked seizure. I advised the DVLA and returned my licence.

On re-applying after 6 months as advised by my Consultant for a single unprovoked seizure, I was told that as I had two seizures back in 1970 and 1972 I had to do 12 months seizure free before getting my licence back!!

Reading the DVLA regulations I'm not classified as an epileptic as I've not had 2 or more seizures in the last 5 years.

I've now sent a letter to the DVLA pointing out their own regulations for a single unprovoked seizure which is a 6 month driving ban. They have now come back after 3 weeks asking me to fill in the same medical questionnaire that I'd sent them when re-applying for my licence!!! Still I guess that are reassessing my case, but May 5th will be my 6 month period.

Has anyone had similar experience of driving bans for seizures more than 5 years apart let alone my 45 year period.

Richard


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Richard

I can not answer your question but bearing in mind your other recent topic, "losing my C1 licence", I certainly think you should persue your application to reinstate your C1 licence.

If granted this would at least allow you to plan for the future in your own timescale, rather than having your MH there that you can't drive!

I am sorry you have to go through this hassle. At least your health sounds settled now. Do not let it get to you.

Regards

p-c


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi p-c, 

Having read the DVLA regulations they state that if you suffer an isolated seizure you are banned for driving for a minimum of 6 months and when the licence is returned the C and D categories are removed. To get your C1 back you have to comply with the medical conditions for Bus and Lorry drivers, which is a 5-year period free from further seizures.

What I can't work out from the regulations is whether a 5-year free period means that all previous incidents are not relevant. I think this is where I am with my discussions with the DVLA. At the moment they are saying 12 months even though the previous seizures prior to the most recent was over 45 years ago. 

Richard


----------

